# [By Demand] Digit February 2008



## Asfaq (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, we are giving ourselves a head start.


----------



## trublu (Dec 14, 2007)

Some really cool registry hacks for XP


----------



## arunks (Dec 14, 2007)

in feb my subscription is expiring so plz give me a decent magazine and cd/dvd content...
feb is my last issue for digit under subscription... after this i will buy only from newsstand


----------



## utsav (Dec 15, 2007)

Some game mods wil b cool


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 15, 2007)

I was expecting the thread today. Let us see, how about some of those halo machinima episodes.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 15, 2007)

fast track on visual basic 2008


----------



## prafull (Dec 16, 2007)

How about a review of PCSX2 ? I have been waiting for such a review for such a long time now. Infact pcsx2 can be used for benchmarking most hardwares.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 16, 2007)

Vista SP1 / XP SP3 what ever public realse state they are in  also Office 2007 SP1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

KDE 4 - .deb package
Service Packs for M$ OSes
Visual Studio Express 2008
QT4 Open Source Edition - Both .tar.gz and .exe, along with .dmg
MinGW32 Unix Environment For Windows with GCC - to compile .tar.gz in windows


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 16, 2007)

some wireless networking concepts and technologies


----------



## ark_alok (Dec 16, 2007)

XP SP3
Office 07 SP1
Fast Track to OneNote 07


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

fast track choices:

*QT4 programming*
C++
C*
Java with Eclipse/NetBeans*
perl
python
*bash shell scripting*
*fast track to Impress*


----------



## New (Dec 16, 2007)

XP sp3


----------



## agniborgi1999 (Dec 16, 2007)

Plz include the full game TINTIN DESTINATION ADVENTURE from infogrames, and WinXP Bengali Language Pack.


----------



## vicky_l7 (Dec 16, 2007)

sp3


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Dec 16, 2007)

xp sp3...and fast track on visual basic...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2007)

some good 3D online games for linux(onle freeware no shareware)
XP sp3
vista sp1
juiced 2 import nights demo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

avinash.gamerboy said:
			
		

> xp sp3...and fast track on visual basic...


Visual Basic is platform dependent and propiatary and crappy. So its better to give a more accessable programming language like Java GUI or C++ with QT4.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Visual Basic is platform dependent and propiatary and crappy. So its better to give a more accessable programming language like Java GUI or C++ with QT4.


 
There are people who want to study & use VB only, what about them then?


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 17, 2007)

Some cool Linux games like sauerbrauten.!!


----------



## trublu (Dec 17, 2007)

windows xp service pack 3


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 17, 2007)

It is not out yet, there is only a release candidate, nor is it expected before the discs go for replication.


----------



## dhanusaud (Dec 17, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Visual Basic is platform dependent and propiatary and crappy. So its better to give a more accessable programming language like Java GUI or C++ with QT4.


 
But VB is also popular...see www.a1vbcode.com for more info.  In clearcut all the programming languages are perfect, greatest, popular, amazing if can do something new and special. Check some examples there right now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

dhanusaud said:
			
		

> But VB is also popular...see www.a1vbcode.com for more info.  In clearcut all the programming languages are perfect, greatest, popular, amazing if can do something new and special. Check some examples there right now.


I said no to VB because more people can't benifit from it. It required VS full version, or a crippled express version. These run only on a windows box with  min 1gb ram.

Instead, Java GUI programming will benifit all, as it is platform independent and low on sys reqs compared to VB. So is QT4.

Many study C++ at school, so QT4 will be advantageous for those wanting to make GUI apps with C++. Its available for MacOSX, Windows 2000+, Linux Kernels 2.14+(confirm here plz)(ie most linux distros). So many people can use it. More coverage audience also means more profit for jasubhai media.  So what I said was sensible.


----------



## dhanusaud (Dec 17, 2007)

Microsoft XP SP3
Commandos 2-Men of Courage
Windows Vienna Wallpapers, themes, visual styles ..
Install Shied 2008
Axialis IconWorkshop
Website Blocker
Magic Video Convertor

Thus much should be enough for me.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I said no to VB because more people can't benifit from it. It required VS full version, or a crippled express version. *These run only on a windows box with min 1gb ram*.
> 
> Instead, Java GUI programming will benifit all, as it is platform independent and low on sys reqs compared to VB. So is QT4.
> 
> Many study C++ at school, so QT4 will be advantageous for those wanting to make GUI apps with C++. Its available for MacOSX, Windows 2000+, Linux Kernels 2.14+(confirm here plz)(ie most linux distros). So many people can use it. More coverage audience also means more profit for jasubhai media.  So what I said was sensible.


 
Sorry dear I have been working with Visual Studio 2005 Express Edition for last six months in my PC. As I know VS2005 can also run in the system running at 256MB of ram, 512MB is recommended . If you are still confused, you should study the readme text file of VS2005 right now. Hurry up....


----------



## revanx (Dec 18, 2007)

In December Issue U farget Someting For Developers..
U provide MyadminSQL, Prostage Sql, Sqlite, apache 2.2.6 But I will be happy If you provide MySQL Server 4.1, or 5 or beta ver. if any..
 I will wait for it..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 18, 2007)

Well Plz add some good free download accerlarators


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 18, 2007)

My imperial orders are:-
1.Include Vista transformation pack 8.
2.Include the latest version of America's army if it is not there in Jan 2008 issue.
3.Try to make the magazine better by adding good content and keep it in one piece!
4.Include a good internet accelerator.
5.A fast track to hardware. The "Fast track to Upgrading your computer" you gave has become old now. Most have upgraded to something beyond it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry dear I have been working with Visual Studio 2005 Express Edition for last six months in my PC. As I know VS2005 can also run in the system running at 256MB of ram, 512MB is recommended . If you are still confused, you should study the readme text file of VS2005 right now. Hurry up....[/quote]

I said about VS 2008, not 2005. And please stop discussing about VS 2005 in this thread. Anyway, the reason I said to give QT4 and Java has been mysteriously forgotton by all.

Newer Wanted Stuff:

1. FT on Shell Scripting
2. FT on HTML and website designing(google pages and Nvu)

3. Celestina, KStars, Stellarium
4. Limewire Pro(mac, lin, win)
5. Crysis(if not already given)

6. GTA IV Preview pics and videos

7. SOS's wikipeida abridged for schools 2.4 GB edition(the one NucleusKore wants to sell)


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

Adobe PhotoShop CS3 Extended Trial


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice if they bundles cross platform ide's like java and qt 

yes!i repeat Linux corner in your magazine every issue.eagerly waiting for Jan 2008 details.

Fast track:C programming,or bundle C&C++ no worries 

gutsy updates on aptoncd..


----------



## nitinm (Dec 18, 2007)

what about the windows xp Autopatcher


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 18, 2007)

PSP SLIM Review or atleast PSP fat Review


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 19, 2007)

Please provide all the videos from The Scene : Season 1 also. I like it very much  And yes, thanks for the Season 2 in this months dvd.


----------



## Net007 (Dec 19, 2007)

1. Windows XP service Pack 3.

2. Transformers Game.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 19, 2007)

*SPIDERMAN 3 GAME*


----------



## Rahim (Dec 19, 2007)

Krazy_About_Technology said:
			
		

> Please provide all the videos from The Scene : Season 1 also. I like it very much  And yes, thanks for the Season 2 in this months dvd.


+1 
Season 1 is all about appz piracy


----------



## Red_Baron (Dec 19, 2007)

Please try to make sure that the DVD is working too.
December issue was a real screw job.



			
				nitinm said:
			
		

> what about the windows xp Autopatcher




Microsoft got that site to shut down. So now more Windows Autopatcher updates.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Dec 19, 2007)

some linux distro with kde4 some cool programming tools like QT4 etcccccccc


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Vista SP1 / XP SP3 what ever public realse state they are in  also Office 2007 SP1


*+100 for what Choto demanded.
Loads of game mods with installation instruction in notepad file *

win xp sp3 overview :
*download.microsoft.com/download/6/...982/Overview of Windows XP Service Pack 3.pdf

*Digit Software Archive 2008*


----------



## utsav (Dec 19, 2007)

I am asking 4 game mods from a lot of time


----------



## Riteshonline (Dec 20, 2007)

Please,Please,Please
One of the Demo
Company of Heroes Demos
Company of heroes Opposing fronts Demo


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 21, 2007)

vicky_l7 said:
			
		

> sp3


 ya i think sp3 will be gr8.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>> My Wish Lish For February 2008 Issue <<<<<<<<<<

*Essential Service Packs *

*Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 SP3 Build 3264 RC1

Microsoft Windows Vista (32-bit) Service Pack 1 Release Candidate

Microsoft Security Release ISO Image December 2007

Microsoft Office Suite 2007 (SP1) Service Pack 1*
---------------------------------------------------------

*System*

Sysinternals Suite Build 12/18/07

*nVIDIA nForce System Tools 6.00 Beta
Brings consolidated control and reporting to the desktop

Nero 8 Ultra Edition 8.2.8.0*

Vize 1.0
GUI enhancer for Windows Vista

Nokia PC Suite 6.85 Release 14

Vistapack XP 2.0.0 Beta
Shell pack based on the XPize installer
----------------------------------------------------------

*Productivity*

OpenOffice.org Portable 2.3.1 Rev 2

Sun ODF Plug-in for Microsoft Office 1.1

Natural Word 0.9.7b
Natural Command entry for Microsoft Word

Buddi for Windows 2.9.23.0 (RC 8)
---------------------------------------------------------

*Multimwdia*

*Winamp 5 Full 5.51
*
Paint.NET 3.20

*K-Lite Video Conversion Pack 1.1.0
*
LEGO Digital Designer for Windows 2.3
Build anything in your imagination using virtual bricks

KMPlayer 2.9.3.1428

TeaVea Media Recode 1.0.1.0 Beta
powerful media converter which allows you to recode dvd or movie files to rmvb files

Real Alternative Regular 1.7.0
Play Real Media files without RealPlayer
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Internet*

*FlashGet 2.4.0 Beta 4

Mozilla Firefox for Windows (Gran Paradiso) 3.0 Beta 2*

*Loads of game mods with installation instruction in notepad file

Special : Digit Software Archive 2008*


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 22, 2007)

Themes for windows Xp plz..................
Instinct demo game plz............
Any big sized linux disorto plz.............


----------



## chandru_skc (Dec 23, 2007)

wat about 3ds max student edition....????


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2007)

How about 2 dual Layer DVDs


----------



## utsav (Dec 25, 2007)

My demand is that start giving winamp every month like u did b4.plz


----------



## utkarshsingh_91 (Dec 25, 2007)

Start giving fast track only in pdf form
gbs of Themes for XP
XP SP3
open office .org (update only)
Thoosje's Sidebar(Not the one which is included in vtp)
loads of wallpaper (ur December issue didnt have 1280*1024 vista wallpprs)
protect space by stop giving movies...


----------



## utsav (Dec 25, 2007)

Yup stop giving movies.they r useless


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> My demand is that start giving winamp every month like u did b4.plz





			
				utkarshsingh_91 said:
			
		

> Start giving fast track only in pdf form


You can try to five 2 Dual Layer DVDs Instead

+1 for those

You can try to five 2 Dual Layer DVDs Instead


----------



## tharun518 (Dec 27, 2007)

adobe CS3 web premium.


----------



## navrajyadav (Dec 27, 2007)

dragon natural speak 9
oxford english dictonary (second edition) on cd rom version 3.1
oxford advance learners dictonary
intel c++ compiler
turbo c++ 4.5
MS office 2007 blue edition
sp3
microsoft expression web design 2008


ANTI-VIRUS'S

kaspersky internet security 8.0.0.113
eset business edition 3.0.0.621
bitdefender internet security 2008
norton internet security 2008 retail


----------



## ww3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Visual Studio 2008 ALL IN ONE DVD


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 27, 2007)

Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 27, 2007)

PSP SLIM Review


----------



## mjacobin (Dec 28, 2007)

check out the december edition there was a fast track edition on wireless edition

check out the december edition there was a fast track edition on wireless edition it is PDF Format

Essential Service Packs 

Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 SP3 Build 3264 RC1

Microsoft Windows Vista (32-bit) Service Pack 1 Release Candidate

Microsoft Security Release ISO Image December 2007

Microsoft Office Suite 2007 (SP1) Service Pack 1

 how about some Fast Track on ITIL and STPI(Software Technology Park Of India) Laws. Somethings on importance on ISO certifications and their use.


----------



## sureshkumar (Dec 29, 2007)

photoshop cs3 tutor, flash tutor and autopatcher xp latest ................


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 29, 2007)

sureshkumar said:


> photoshop cs3 tutor, flash tutor and autopatcher xp latest ................


Auto patcher xp is no more 
more info can be found @ autopatcher.com

y not any full version games ?? (NFS Hot pursuit 2  )


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 30, 2007)

XP SP3..............It will be great.........


----------



## New (Dec 30, 2007)

Xp and Vista service packs.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

+1 from me too for Windows XP SP3 and Windows Vista SP1.
Also any KDE4 based Linux distro...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

Please dedicate this one to Quake 3 based games in the games section. You could include stuff like World of Padman, OpenArena, etc. Just make sure that you include the linux version too.


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Dec 31, 2007)

XP sp 3 for me ^_^


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

°K£l†huzaD° said:


> XP sp 3 for me ^_^


abe there liye SP3 kaise chalega?
and welcome, btw.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:


> abe there liye SP3 kaise chalega?


^ROFL! 
Its like "teri RAM/Hard Disk kitni hai??" (I am asking your RAM/Hard Disk not your computer's RAM/Hard Disk)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

gagandeep said:


> ^ROFL!
> Its like "teri RAM/Hard Disk kitni hai??" (I am asking your RAM/Hard Disk not your computer's RAM/Hard Disk)


dude, he is my classmate and I know his system well


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

^ I thought you are saying like XP SP-3 for a human.......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

gagandeep said:


> ^ I thought you are saying like XP SP-3 for a human.......


good side meaning. I suppose our new member is a bit hasty.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

offtopic: ^ Actually, a year ago my friend was asking the same question to everyone.... So I thought you were also saying the same thing. You can call me new because I've started posting in December only.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 1, 2008)

steal this film part 2 is out!!,I still remember you guys providing part 1 in july(?) last year.

Please do provide this in Feb.,alone this will make the issue worth buying.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jan 1, 2008)

*1) Fedora 8 
2) Mandriva Linux One 2008
3) Stealthisfilm part 1 & 2(www.stealthisfilm.com)  *


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 2, 2008)

Alcohol 1.9.7


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 2, 2008)

FAST-TRACK 2 windows server 2003 or jst provide a review on the latest MICROSOFT SERVER os i.e. WINDOWS SERVER 2008.


----------



## neelg22 (Jan 3, 2008)

add any ubuntu or fedora repository on any dvd so offline user can use it. Digit reach there where there still dialup or no connectivity.


----------



## littlegoku (Jan 3, 2008)

Please provide The Scene Season 1 on this months DVD.


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Jan 4, 2008)

Microsoft Visio 2007 Professional
Microsoft vista trial
Microsoft Office 2007 SP1
Digit Software Archive 2008 
Dragon natural speak 9
Oxford english dictonary (second edition) on cd rom version 3.1
Oxford advance learners dictonary
Marathi-english dictonary
3D studio max 10
ArchiCAD 11
3D Mark 06
Alcohol 120% 1.9.6
Intel GMA XP 14.31
Realtek AC97 Sound XP Drivers 


Fast Track to OneNote 07


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 4, 2008)

PSP Slim reviewwwwwwwwwww

Its officially launched so please do a Review on it


----------



## Rahim (Jan 5, 2008)

littlegoku said:


> Please provide The Scene Season 1 on this months DVD.


+1
Yes provide Season 1 plz
BTW its about Piracy.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 5, 2008)

Free Undelete 2.0


----------



## azherdigit (Jan 6, 2008)

any videoconverter from flv to mp3/avi...... and viceversa.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 6, 2008)

Mono for Ubuntu 7.10 please.!!


----------



## amitw79 (Jan 7, 2008)

XP SP3 pls!!!


----------



## xooldude (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Dudez give us *Windows XP SP3 and Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Express Edition, *including all the documentation. *MSDN TV video content* every month with the digit magazine. I assure that the magazine will be creating great impact on all types users such as students, developers and newbies.


----------



## manistar (Jan 8, 2008)

review on Nokia 5610
and s40 based mobile appliactions as it is really hard to find


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 9, 2008)

1. Office 2007 SP1
2.X SP3 FINAL OR RC Whichever is available till then
3.Vista SP1
4.Pinnacle Studio trial
5.Commercial CD/DVD Burning softwares other than nero
6.Nero 8 Latest Version (Last one was too buggy !!!)
7. Latest 64 Bit drivers for nVidia . ATi , Realtek , VIA ,SiS , nForce  Graphics ,system and sound chipsets...


----------



## ComputerUser (Jan 9, 2008)

*XP SP3 *
*Nexuiz 2.3*
And 
*35 Map Pack for Nexuiz*


----------



## I Am Root (Jan 9, 2008)

Workshop on networking the whole TCP\IP thing. And yes SP3.
Thanking you profusely.


----------



## rockychaudhary (Jan 10, 2008)

Symbian sdk (c++) for series 60 and a IDE to go with it............. (oh yeah) please...

(Or better still a guitar tuner for series 60 phones...... thats what i want to make with the above things)


----------



## Riteshonline (Jan 11, 2008)

Please,Please,Please
One of the Demo
Company of Heroes Demos
Company of heroes Opposing fronts Demo


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 11, 2008)

Any Live distro showing off KDE 4 Please.

Thanx,
ray


----------



## karina_got_it (Jan 11, 2008)

provide some mobile applications like word pdf reader and folder lock for s40 mobiles. they are rare on net for free. we are waiting for your review on nokia 5610


----------



## New (Jan 11, 2008)

Please include Xp and Vista service packs..


----------



## dashang (Jan 12, 2008)

1) Full version games that can work on 128 MB RAM 
2) Elite- hacker game
3) Guide to be Anti-hacker like "ankit fadia"  . How we can be like him??
4) Some information that <1> What do software engineers do?
                                <2> What are different posting for software engineers


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 12, 2008)

xp sp3 ...... a must give on  the feb issue


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 12, 2008)

Vista Sp1.....
Vista Sp1......
Vista Sp1.......
Vista Sp1......
Vista Sp1.....

 I WILL SEE IF THERE IS VISTA SP1 on the DVD .. IF NOT, I WONT BUY DIGIT FROM THT NEWS STAND...


----------



## ComputerUser (Jan 13, 2008)

Portable Firefox!!! Please please please please!!!!
Again - XP SP3 too


----------



## tent (Jan 14, 2008)

broadband download acclerator.
broadband speed tester.


----------



## dashang (Jan 16, 2008)

New Top Rating Linux Os


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^+1
And Fast track to learning linux from scratch.


----------



## tty? (Jan 16, 2008)

what about linux full of games only 
*ubuntusoftware.info/Ubuntu_Ultimate_1.4_Gamers/

and and one complete OS....linux Mint Daryna
its reall good one...


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

*Fast track to learning linux from scratch.*
Please........


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> *Fast track to learning linux from scratch.*
> Please........


^ +1 .....I'll teach my father Linux then and he'll also be able to learn on his own.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

^^There are a lot of people who want to learn Linux from scratch. I want to quit windows and move to linux


----------



## mjacobin (Jan 18, 2008)

guys digit had already taken out a version on linux, I do know, I use to take lectures on linux for begineers with help of that book and with couple of notes i had downloaded from internet.


----------



## nasa42 (Jan 19, 2008)

Please include Visual Studio 2008 Express Edition in February DVD. It is out of beta now. At 895 MB this is really big to download over dial-up but also very important and useful one.
*www.microsoft.com/express/download/offline.aspx

And please also include Mint Linux. As "Letter of The Month" by Omi in Digit Nov.2007 (Page 131) issue talks about Linux Mint, which he found very useful from Oct.2007 DVD. But Digit Archive does not shows any result for query "Mint".
*linuxmint.com/


----------



## ComputerUser (Jan 19, 2008)

Office 2007 SP1
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeee
se!!!!!

Need it to update my office...


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2008)

ComputerUser said:


> Office 2007 SP1


+1......I also need it and even my friends too...


----------



## Prathamesh_Mouse_Driver (Jan 20, 2008)

XP SP3 and GNU/Linux
Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 20, 2008)

XP service pack 3 and Linux Games........


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 21, 2008)

@ the two ppl above me

XPSP 3  is not out yet. 

Even I say that it is time for you to give the Visual Studio Express Editions.


----------



## Ashok Kumar SN (Jan 21, 2008)

Ulead Video Studio 11

Fast Track to Ulead Video

xp sp 3

some good e books


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 23, 2008)

In developer section please include web development tools

Such as Flash Editors, Java Sccript related stuff and some good article on how to make good looking menus etc.


----------



## Hok (Jan 24, 2008)

_Adobe After Effects CS3_ PLEASE.I have tried to download it for two times, only to get a corrupt file due to large file size.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 24, 2008)

FT to GIMP, Java, C++, C or Perl.

A full featured tutorial/Fast Track on recompiling linux kernel in your system explaining all optimisations.

Quake 3 Engine based and Quake 2 engine based freeware games(ones that don't suck) and some other similar good quality games. Please find a Counter-Strike equivalent.

You can also concider giving an Old Epic(a hyper successful game) like Half-Life, Counter Strike: Condition Zero or Unreal Tournament for free or for a small premium.(I guess they all also have linux installers built into the ISOs)


----------



## patelpk (Jan 24, 2008)

^ +1 .....


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 26, 2008)

GIMPShop
KDE 4 RPM Package
Mandriva '08
Fast Track to C++


----------



## sr_garg (Jan 26, 2008)

*CAN   ANYONE  TELL  ME  HERE  THAT  WHEN  DOES(which month)  DIGIT  REVIEW  LAPTOPS ??

Thanks
*


----------



## nvidia (Jan 27, 2008)

^^I dont think that there is a particular month to review laptops or anything...


----------



## sr_garg (Jan 27, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^I dont think that there is a particular month to review laptops or anything...



i believe that there is particular month when digit review each stuffs...


----------



## mjacobin (Jan 28, 2008)

nitinm said:


> what about the windows xp Autopatcher


Autopatcher has got warnings from microsoft to stop making a installer for the updates, man this really sucks it was a best way to update computer where internet cannot reach.



Ashok Kumar SN said:


> Ulead Video Studio 11
> 
> Fast Track to Ulead Video
> 
> ...


there is nothing new in SP 3 and their are only new themes and nothing special about it and it is not offcially released by microsoft it is released by some other group. Latest buzz from microsoft is that SP 3 is still in testing process so whatever you might have seen as SP 3 it is not from microsoft becarefull with it as it may contain viruses.



mjacobin said:


> Autopatcher has got warnings from microsoft to stop making a installer for the updates, man this really sucks it was a best way to update computer where internet cannot reach.
> 
> 
> Quick DetailsFile Name:	windowsxp-kb936929-sp3-x86-enu.exe
> ...


----------



## power_8383 (Jan 29, 2008)

Visual Basic 6.0 Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 29, 2008)

^^^ Not possible because:
1- Copyrighted Commercial Solution and 
2- It has since been superseded by Visual Studio 2008

You can ask for the 2008 Express editions like us


----------

